# gotomypc log in problems



## JenniferS (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi...I am registered with gotomypc so I can access my office computer from home. But when I log in from home and go to gotomypc, the initializing bar keeps running - and then I get a time out message.

gotomypc tech support checked everything and said the problem is within my pc. I am running Windows XP. They also said maybe it's a firewall issue. I disabled the firewall, and the same probs occurred.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

